# Branson Morels



## qflowers (Oct 17, 2012)

We are finding plenty of morels here in the Branson, MO area. My wife and I found 100 yesterday. Huge greys and medium sized yellows. Beautiful, really. A friend of ours and his son found 450 on Saturday. Another 2 acquantances of mine have also found 50+ each. They are definitely out! If I can figure out how to post pics on this thread, I will. Otherwise, I will try to post them on the photos section of this site. They can also be seen on my FB page under the name of Quint Flowers. We are doing our annual family morel hunting event this weekend in Southern Illinois and I will give an update on that, too.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats gflowers! I'm curious if you are finding these along rivers or in the hills? Any specific trees they seem to be by? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## qflowers (Oct 17, 2012)

ksmorelhunter, we are finding them in the hills, not valleys. And not in low-lying areas. About mid-way up large hills. Look for large Cedar glades! Real dirt doesn't seem to be a necessity for these guys here in the mountains!! Ha!


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks gflowers! I didn't think you all had much moisture there in the last week, but maybe the moisture isn't needed! If you don't mind, would you shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] as I'd like to pick your brain on something. Thanks again!


----------

